# Gaggia G105



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I'm stripping and rebuilding a G105 which is virtually a Europiccola. I am not familiar with the machine and have a problem with the steam arm. It is the older fixed style with a nut and an olive which the steam arm slips through and I imagine stays in the fixed position once fully tightened. I know how a compression joint works but looking at the parts diagram of the G105 it looks as though there is some sort of fitting/nipple on the end of the pipe? My pipe is just a plain end which just keeps slipping out of the joint... I am loath to try and tighten it all down until I know for sure I have all the parts.. The only parts listed are 9.Olive 11.Nut and 12.Pipe, plus there does not seem to be a lot of thread left on the tap shaft to tighten it down?

Please see pics for parts diagram and my pipe, nut and olive


----------

